# Evolutions of a sable shepherd - very pic heavy



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

even in his short life, how much he has changed.




































































































and today!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_The changes are amazing to see...! I can remember when my Sable boy was that small... He is 8 now... They grow FAR to quickly... Your pup is gorgeous...:wub:_


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Great series of pics.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I absolutely love the way he focuses! What a beauty!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

He is beautiful.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, that was some color change.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I had no idea they could change so much! Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

hey, and he's only 6 months old! I'm thinking that he won't change a lot more, but he's probably not quite done yet


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow! Hard to believe that is the same dog! He is beautiful!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I thought I should update this a bit!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Stunning!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Dainerra said:


> hey, and he's only 6 months old! I'm thinking that he won't change a lot more, but he's probably not quite done yet


I guess I would be wrong, wouldn't I? 
It's amazing how much he's changed since those last pictures.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Gotta love the sables. :wub:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I wanted to post some newer pictures. These are from conformation practice.
I was going to add some videos, but the upload to facebook somehow deleted them from my phone. If anyone knows how I can download them from facebook, PM me


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful boy, he looks older than 6 mos. love his coat


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Love him! He looks so handsome, love his shape!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

wow! what a difference 4 more years can make!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Loved all your pictures a very handsome chap in deed.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> even in his short life, how much he has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful pup! The only other breed I have had that changes coloring so dramatically are my Chinese Crested Dogs!


----------



## king shade (Apr 4, 2016)

so cute


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He might continue to change. What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

LuvShepherds said:


> He might continue to change. What a gorgeous dog!


he's 5 years old so he's done. though of course all sables tend to vary a bit with the seasons


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow, so cool to see so many pictures over that long of a timeframe. Beautiful dog.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Since this popped up and I haven't posted to it in a while. Here is Singe today. Multiple titles, registered therapy dog, giant doofus and all around good dog


----------

